
"God Wrote in Lisp Code" mp3 file. - nr
http://bc.tech.coop/blog/070301.html
======
nr
I just thought I'd post a link to this song which you might think of as the Y
Combinator theme song.

Here's a direct link to the .mp3:

http://www.prometheus-music.com/audio/eternalflame.mp3

It's also available on Amazon for free after logging in:

http://www.amazon.com/Eternal-Flame-Wrote-Julia-Ecklar/dp/B000099SW3

